# New Game Cam Pics



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

Picked these up from our lease this weekend. Looks like we got some good movement. ***** are everywhere all the time and messing with these certain feeders so I think it has made these animals feeding times all at night. 

Hopefully see some of these guys opening day of bow season.


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

A few more....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Until the last couple of pics, I was going to say that yall have been whacking on those big axis bucks and all that is left is the little ones. nice


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

We have only killed one Axis Buck off the place in 2 years. I make sure we let them grow before we make a kill. 

This is last years axis taken.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Blind needs a little work before season!!! 

Nice variety you got there. Awesome!!


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

haha that blind was there before we got there, we have been wanting to burn it down but its scary to burn things in west texas. There a new one to the left of the feeder now.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

nice pics!

can you elaborate on your 2 barrel setup? I dig it!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like the deer stand may need some tender lovig care. Ha!


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice animals. Good luck


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

hog_down said:


> nice pics!
> 
> can you elaborate on your 2 barrel setup? I dig it!


X2


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice animals.


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

2cool feeder ! :brew:


----------



## tmaggie50 (Aug 6, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

We are about 10 miles east of Sonora. This is a low fence ranch as well. 

About the 2 barrel design. Farely simple. Made a platform like you would for a 2 man blind. Cut holes out on the platform, and made all the piping out of pvc. I will get more picture to post next time I go out there.


----------



## BGrein (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice! I'm about 7mile west of Sonora. Good luck this season.


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

sweet pics!!!


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

***** Traps*

http://www.flemingtraps.com/ztrap-dog-proof-****-trap-white.html

These work great for the **** problem!


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

Got some more pics to share....


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

the buck on the right in the very first pic is awesome, sir!


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I'm going to steal the 2 barrell design. Tha's better than welding 2 of them on top of each other (like I was going to do) and needing a cherry picker to fill them. 

I hunt about 80 miles WSW of you. Gotta tell you...you have a ton more cover and trees. Good luck this season. It looks like we have been getting a lot of rain.


----------



## daniel044 (May 21, 2013)

Well went this weekend to bow hunt and bagged a big axis buck.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Congrats, heck of an Axis you got.

John


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice mature buck. Congrats!


----------

